# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.7 released (and a gift for all SAMSUNG user)

## 4gsmmaroc

*Asansam ver 1.7 released  
Add Flash
----------- GT-B5310L
GT-C3528
GT-C5180C
GT-E1228
GT-S3310
GT-S3310C
GT-S3970
GT-S5230I   
GT-S5260L
GT-S5350L
GT-S5380B
GT-S5380D
GT-S5511T
GT-S5520C
GT-S5530C
GT-S5560L
GT-S5580C
GT-S5620L
GT-S6700C
GT-S6703T
GT-S7230L
GT-S7250D
GT-S7550
GT-Y3100
SGH-A501  
Add downgrade tools 
(repair abnormal sw detected upgrade only )and(skip dbl error)
------------------------------------------------------------------ Samsung Wave GT-S8500
Samsung Wave GT-S8530 
Android
---------------------------------------
add Samsung Galaxy Nexus GT-i9250 
--------------------------------------- Flash
Rom update
Repair unknown baseband (tested)
Write radio
Write recovery
Factory reset & Reset user code
Unlock bootloader
Lock bootloader
Root & unroot 
Add Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v GT-P7100 
------------------------------------------- Unlock bootloader
Lock bootloader 
ROOT
---------- GT-P6200 
GT-P6210 
GT-P6800 
SGH-T869 
GT-P7300 
GT-P7310 
GT-N7000 
Gift For All SAMSUNG USERS
----------------------------- SAMSUNG F500 FIX RESTART PROBLEM (FIRST IN WORLD)
Instruction الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download 
----------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
----------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
---------------------- Please remove c:/asansam2 folder then install it! 
More info الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Asansam ver 1.7 released (and a gift for all SAMSUNG user) 
Add Flash
----------- GT-B5310L
GT-C3528
GT-C5180C
GT-E1228
GT-S3310
GT-S3310C
GT-S3970
GT-S5230I   
GT-S5260L
GT-S5350L
GT-S5380B
GT-S5380D
GT-S5511T
GT-S5520C
GT-S5530C
GT-S5560L
GT-S5580C
GT-S5620L
GT-S6700C
GT-S6703T
GT-S7230L
GT-S7250D
GT-S7550
GT-Y3100
SGH-A501  
Add downgrade tools 
(repair abnormal sw detected upgrade only )and(skip dbl error)
------------------------------------------------------------------ Samsung Wave GT-S8500
Samsung Wave GT-S8530 
Android
---------------------------------------
add Samsung Galaxy Nexus GT-i9250 
--------------------------------------- Flash
Rom update
Repair unknown baseband (tested)
Write radio
Write recovery
Factory reset & Reset user code
Unlock bootloader
Lock bootloader
Root & unroot 
Add Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v GT-P7100 
------------------------------------------- Unlock bootloader
Lock bootloader 
ROOT
---------- GT-P6200 
GT-P6210 
GT-P6800 
SGH-T869 
GT-P7300 
GT-P7310 
GT-N7000 
Gift For All SAMSUNG USERS
----------------------------- SAMSUNG F500 FIX RESTART PROBLEM (FIRST IN WORLD)
Instruction الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download 
----------------------
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
----------------------
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
---------------------- Please remove c:/asansam2 folder then install it!  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

